# REMINGTON 1100 BARREL



## muliehunter (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a Remington 1100 with a 2 3/4" chamber. It has a 28" full choke barrel. I was looking for and found a 26" Remchoke barrel. Only problem is, it's a 3" Magnum barrel. Will this barrel work with my standard 1100? Seems I heard somewhere that the gas ports are different on the two. Anybody have any information on this? Thanks!!! MH


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gas ports are smaller on the 3" designed to handle heavier or higher pressure loads. The barrel should fit if memory serves me, but you are still limited to a 2.75" chambered shell because of the action. You should not have any issues if you use heavy loads as it is, but it will not cycle 1oz loads and maybe not even 1 1/8th loads in lead.

Couple things that you could do. One is to open up the ports to the same size as your current barrel or the other would be to have your barrel fitted with a screw in choke. Briley is one company that does it and you can go to their web site and I think find the pricing to do it or simply call them. I have had a couple guns done by them and was very happy. Compare that to the cost of a new barrel plus having to work on it or have someone modify it to work with lighter loads.

Another advantage I see is that Briley chokes produce better patterns than Rem Chokes from my experience out of my 1100 and 870's. Just some food for thought! You could even have the barrel cut down if 26" is what you desire!


----------



## muliehunter (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I thought that's what it was. The gas ports are the problem. The other problem is, the magnum barrel I have coming only cost me $50. I know I can get alot more than that if I resell it. Decisions- Decisions!!! THANKS!!!


----------

